
How one man is bringing VoIP, Net access where telecoms fear to tread  - playhard
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/08/how-one-man-is-bringing-voip-net-access-where-telecoms-fear-to-tread/
======
stephengillie
I wonder if the mesh subReddit knows about this.

